# Amphibian Info Needed Specifically Frogs



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey I was thinking about getting into frogs as they seem pretty cool to keep if anyone knows anything about them, Poison Dart Frogs specifically and wouldn't mind sharing some information via chat room or messaging that would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't lick or bite into them:bigsmile: Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Don't lick or bite into them:bigsmile: Sorry, couldn't resist.


It's more harmful to them than to me if you're saying it's dangerous for me lick em lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

I can help! Dendromad comes from Dendrobatidae - poison Frogs. 

What do you wanna know?


----------



## dendromad (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been keeping and breeding reptiles and amphibians for 26 years and professionally for 15.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out the Canadart forum.
There are quite a few people locally that keep Poison dart frogs as well as other frogs.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're on facebook, contact gwynneth naz. She is in Langley.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Now this is going to get interesting


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Hammer said:


> Now this is going to get interesting


Why is that?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

EDIT: Oops stupid phone double posted.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I see you made it over to Canadart.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

architeuthis said:


> I see you made it over to Canadart.


Yeah thanks haha.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Dunderbear,
I think the project is very interesting. I have always been interested in poison darts frogs and even thought about designing a vivarium with live plants and a water portion. When I was younger, I had a tegu and really got interested in terrariums and reptiles and amphibians, but I never had chance keep frogs, let alone poison dart frogs Now, I just keep fish. Keep us posted how the project develops. Consider putting a tank journal thread up, it is quite a unique undertaking.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Hammer said:


> Dunderbear,
> I think the project is very interesting. I have always been interested in poison darts frogs and even thought about designing a vivarium with live plants and a water portion. When I was younger, I had a tegu and really got interested in terrariums and reptiles and amphibians, but I never had chance keep frogs, let alone poison dart frogs Now, I just keep fish. Keep us posted how the project develops. Consider putting a tank journal thread up, it is quite a unique undertaking.


Yeah we'll see how it goes might have to be in a couple months as firstly I want to set up a high tech 75G. But when I do decide to create a sick vivarium I'll definitely make a journal haha  I think I'm going to get the largest terrarium I can by Exo Terra when the time comes to have an amazing set up.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I've just kept your average firebelly toads and bred them. I was going to get into poison darts, but eventually gave up trying. This was before you could buy pets online or whatever. However, from what I have read a long time ago, they're pretty sensitive. If you've never kept amphibians, Maybe you should try a hardier species first. Just a thought.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Apparently nowadays Darts are a go to for beginners but thats just what I've heard plus they somewhat easy in my opinion just gotta have a nice vivarium with micro organisms planning to feed live fruit flies also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Dartdroghaven . On fb. She breeds them but she is tied up right now with an ill family member. She's also a member here. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

